
Ask HN: Steeper learning curve for back end using phonegap. Rails or Node.js? - jc_811
I am about to start learning either rails or node.js (express) for back-end development. The plan is once I have learned, down the line I would like to make my web-app also be on mobile. I don&#x27;t foresee myself learning the native languages for iOS and Android so the plan is to use phonegap.<p>For rails vs node.js , if I already have a back-end built for a web-app would one or the other be better&#x2F;easier&#x2F;more suited to link up to phonegap? Or would it be more or less the same? (just individual preference for which one to use)
Thanks!
======
efes
I would use node given that your plan sounds like it will involve several
distinct JS clients.

I don't actually consider node/JS the most ideal choice for developing good
backend habits if back end development was your central goal. But it will
introduce you to a JS development process that is a lot better structured than
you are likely to commit to when working with JS only on the client side. It
will also make it easier to restructure with less of a mess if you realize you
need to move between thin/online and fat/offline clients.

------
gt565k
It doesn't matter what you use to build your back-end APIs. All your client
will see are REST endpoints that produce/consume JSON.

I'd do the API in Rails, just because there are probably more resources
available and the framework is very REST oriented. Don't know much about Node
though, could be just as good.

~~~
scalesolved
I'd agree, for a new comer I think Rails will be much more forgiving and
easier to work with.

~~~
jc_811
Thanks for answering! That seems to be the common consensus

------
rajacombinator
Backend choice is irrelevant. If you have a working backend it is trivial to
make it work with phonegap.

------
jrpt
Instead of Phonegap, check out React Native. RN has much better future
prospects.

